# Breeders Outcome



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

.........nvm


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

SMiGGs said:


> Ive been doing alot of research, and ive came across many ignorant people if you want to call them. Where they breed to the most popular bully there is. The dog on Atomic dog magazine, abkc champion, and forum hype.
> 
> Ive read in many articles, forums, and mendels theories, that the offspring really never take look to their parents. We have these people breeding to these nice lookin pups, but the outcome will be so much different.
> 
> ...


Looks can be way more complicated then just one gene controlling how some part on the dog looks so guessing who they could look like would be pretty hard. Like the top jaw and lower jaw are inherited through separate genes. You could have two dogs with the exact same phenotype breed them together and get something different because genetically they were not the same.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks that some great information. Im amazed, i didnt know the top and lower jaw were based upon two different genes.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Your welcome. I recently found out myself. It is how you get over bites and under bites even though both parents have perfect bites. It is actually more then even just two separate genes though.


> scientists have discovered that the size and shape of the mammalian mandible (or lower jaw) is controlled by a surprisingly large number of genes - over 15 have been identified to date. An equally large number are involved in the development of the maxillary complex, or what we refer to as the upper jaw. The kicker is......they are different genes, and inherited pretty much independently.


badbite


----------

